# Cycle length after stopping pill



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi 

How long did it take for your periods to become regular after stopping the pill?

Since November my cycles have been 18, 17 and now currently on day 25 

We are trying again after a difficult past history and I'm conscious of problems arising again with my anovulatory cycles. 

My usual cycle length is 35 days so hoping this time it's settling down. 

Thanks


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I had been on the pill 11 years.  When I stopped they came from 26 days to 39 days.  Took a year of being off my period to start coming every 28/29 days and be pretty regular again.  Will still have the odd longer cycle but generally regular.    I used to track by checking my ovulation from cycle day 11 onwards. Sometimes I would ovulate day 13 other months day 21.    I also use the Clue app and the FF app to which helps keep track of my cycles


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, it's good you were still ovulating despite some irregularity. And also reassuring to hear it took a while to settle properly. I'm not alone in my wacky first few cycles!


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

Lol I spent hours checking if it was normal for mine to be all over the place and was so relieved to hear it was! I was 35 when I stopped, 36 now and I was worried they'd never get back to some sort of normality but they do.    Use ovulation sticks from day 11 of your cycle until you get the positive then if trying naturally try over that 2 day peak period of fertility.  Best way to know when to try when cycle still settling down so not wearing yourself out trying to catch the fertile window.  Good luck xx


----------



## danielle1370 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's really good advice about the ovulation sticks, plus it'll give me a better indication of if I'm even ovulating at all as this has been an issue in the past. Any tips on buying cheaper ovulation kits? The ones I've been getting only have 10 sticks in and if I start testing day 11 think I'd need to go beyond Day 21 knowing my cycles are naturally quite long. 
Thanks for your replies


----------



## alittlenervous (Apr 28, 2014)

I buy the one step ovulation sticks, find they are more reliable than clearblue. Cost me around £2 a month based on testing twice a day. Quick search on here will show a lot of women on here using these. It's what lead me to buying them after spending a small fortune on Clearblue and finding them a bit off x

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-x-One-Step-Ovulation-Fertility-Strips-20miu-Home-Urine-Tests-Kit-/150346107608?hash=item2301538ad8:gKoAAOSw8-tWXa4B
/links


----------



## Hannah01 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have been on pills for 3 years. It took me 11 months to get back to normal periods. The ovulation cycle is sometimes 9 days and sometimes 14 days so i keep the track of it.....


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

GPs usually say it takes 6-12 months for things to return to normal x


----------

